# Crazy Chit



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

The repubs spent over 150k on Sarah Palin's new family wardrobe The joint Palen family income last year was a little over 166k


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> The repubs spent over 150k on Sarah Palin's new family wardrobe The joint Palen family income last year was a little over 166k


It is crazy that they dig up this but not the other side. How much is the Obama family wardrobe? There are many concerns on Obama that get totally ignored in the MSM.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

If she loses at least she got a nice wardrobe out of it


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> If she loses at least she got a nice wardrobe out of it


LOL! True! Plus maybe a few bits on SNL every once inawhile


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

David Scholes said:


> It is crazy that they dig up this but not the other side. How much is the Obama family wardrobe? There are many concerns on Obama that get totally ignored in the MSM.


Dont care I'm a Dem :mrgreen:


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

not as crazy as this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sDoyCGVacU


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Some funny chit http://www.thedailyshow.com/video/index.jhtml?videoId=189119&title=mccain-says-the-s-word


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd be happy to have Obama's clothing allowance. Don't think you'll find those suits on the rack at Target either. :wink:


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

This guy is crazy and should be locked up:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxhYampIl7A&feature=related


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

David Scholes said:


> This guy is crazy and should be locked up:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxhYampIl7A&feature=related


Why :roll: seems legit to me is there something a little off that I'm missing


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Why :roll: seems legit to me is there something a little off that I'm missing


No. 
Most people don't really pay attention or care about issues:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_m1WadbFms


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> not as crazy as this
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sDoyCGVacU


Oh boy. More setup to claim the election is stolen then pull an Odinga. Thank goodness for ACORN :roll:.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Dont care I'm a Dem :mrgreen:


So how long have you been unemployed, Mike? :mrgreen: Just kidding.  

The problem I have with Obama is his idea of wealth re-distribution. My understanding is that people who don't even pay income tax are going to receive checks in the mail from the US Govt. that comes from (you guessed it!) working folks who actually DO pay taxes. What kind of horseshit is that? My fear is that his loyalty is to the radical left and that he's going to take from those that "do and have" and give it to those who "do not and don't have". 

I thought America was supposed to be a place where if you work hard and smart you can make a lot of money and keep the vast majority of it, after all, you earned it! Right? No. You get to keep a portion, but half (or more) must be given back to the government, because, after all, all good things stem from government, right? 

This would have been a great year for a strong independent to run for office. I know there are many people voting against the Republicans by casting their lot with Obama. It's too bad the Republicans didn't have a more appealing candidate. 

The reality is that Americans don't really give a damn about Obama's lack of experience, his associations with the super-radical left or his unfair and nonsensical tax policies. They're more interested in watching Dancing with the Stars and The Great Race than in choosing a president. 

As for wardrobes, I'm sure Hillary shops at Sears, right? :lol: Who cares. It's their money and then can spend it as they please. I just don't like it when they spend OUR money as THEY please, which is going to get worse under Obama.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

It would be nice to work less than 50hrs a week unemployment yeah rite a paid vacation I'm not so lucky. 
I have maybe at best gotten 6 weeks unemployment in the last 20 years. I don't even sign up at my union hall for work in between jobs after my last big run of 19 months of 70+ hrs almost every week I asked for a volunteer lay off another contractor in another refinery heard I was getting off and called me before I even got home trying to get me to move over.
I'm working 50's 15 minutes from my house and sleeping in my own bed every night life is good and I'm tired.
As for these two ass clowns running for president I wish I didn't have to vote for either but I am blue collar I am closer to being homeless than I am a millionaire witch means DOMOCRAT! 
Oh spell check reminded me I spelled *milionair*​ wrong that sort of settles it.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> I am closer to being homeless than I am a millionaire witch means DOMOCRAT!
> Oh spell check reminded me I spelled *milionair*​ wrong that sort of settles it.


You and me both.


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> ...
> As for these two ass clowns running for president I wish I didn't have to vote for either but I am blue collar I am closer to being homeless than I am a millionaire witch means DOMOCRAT!
> Oh spell check reminded me I spelled *milionair*​ wrong that sort of settles it.


A janitor with a plan can become a millionaire. I meet people all the time that have done it... It does take time and sacrifice ... BUT why bother if the politicians are just going to take it away. The socialists make it sound like the economy is a pie and there are only so many slices to go around ... but money put into a creative idea is like planting a cherry tree ... true the tree could die without proper care but if it prospers you have MORE pies. Beat up the trees and then what happens to the pies?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

David Scholes said:


> A janitor with a plan can become a millionaire. I meet people all the time that have done it... It does take time and sacrifice ... BUT why bother if the politicians are just going to take it away. The socialists make it sound like the economy is a pie and there are only so many slices to go around ... but money put into a creative idea is like planting a cherry tree ... true the tree could die without proper care but if it prospers you have MORE pies. Beat up the trees and then what happens to the pies?


I have a pension and IRA's I will be able to maintain my lifestyle when I retire I may have to buy a used Corvette but I will have Corvette and along with a wicked dog.


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> I have a pension and IRA's I will be able to maintain my lifestyle when I retire I may have to buy a used Corvette but I will have Corvette and along with a wicked dog.


That's great... just be careful... it may not be viewed as fair that you have that gas guzzling Corvette. Could really mess up your carbon footprint. What do you need a wicked dog for? Working dogs trained to bite shouldn't be in the hands of civilians... I mean that's like a loaded weapon.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Your not serious are you David??????=;


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Speaking of loaded weapons...both candidates have been strangely quiet on the gun issue. The Bush elections were huge on that issue and that made a big difference in the congressional elections. Things that make you say hmmmm.


----------



## Eros Kopliku (Jan 30, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Speaking of loaded weapons...both candidates have been strangely quiet on the gun issue. The Bush elections were huge on that issue and that made a big difference in the congressional elections. Things that make you say hmmmm.


Actually, McCain gave a very extensive interview to American Rifleman and Obama has a rather long radio ad, here in Indiana, on the second amendment--it makes me giggle every time.

As far as pensions and IRA, don't count on them; soon they will be confiscated like in Argentina. Socialists know better where your money ought to go. What about those who do not have pensions and IRA? We'll take yours and spread it fairly.

And, yes, I agree, only the police and military should be able to have attack dogs (attack dog is any dog that bites.)


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Eros Kopliku said:


> .
> 
> And, yes, I agree, only the police and military should be able to have attack dogs (attack dog is any dog that bites.)


 Replace the words "attack dogs" with "guns" and you have the liberal agenda. It's only a small step in either direction.

Howard


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> Your not serious are you David??????=;


I'm exaggerating but historically when that line of thinking gets going, it can and has gotten worse than that. The far left leaning politicians do get that crazy. I have friends from Mexico, Peru & Rhodesia (Zimbabwe) that have real stories to tell worse than what I describe. I'm talking lives threatened, land confiscated, business taken over... all in the name of helping the less fortunate through spreading the wealth by government intervention.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

David Scholes said:


> That's great... just be careful... it may not be viewed as fair that you have that gas guzzling Corvette. Could really mess up your carbon footprint. What do you need a wicked dog for? Working dogs trained to bite shouldn't be in the hands of civilians... I mean that's like a loaded weapon.


This may surprise you http://www.edmunds.com/chevrolet/corvette/2008/review.html
We have a conceal and carry here in Minnesota last I checked we are even labeled blue thank God no worry here of losing our rite to bare again thank God. I would more than likely even have a permit if I still owned a pistol. I have considered bowering one from my kid just to use to take the course.
If you watch my sig video you will see my dog is loaded how ever I do have control :mrgreen:


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> This may surprise you http://www.edmunds.com/chevrolet/corvette/2008/review.html
> We have a conceal and carry here in Minnesota last I checked we are even labeled blue thank God no worry here of losing our rite to bare again thank God. I would more than likely even have a permit if I still owned a pistol. I have considered bowering one from my kid just to use to take the course.
> If you watch my sig video you will see my dog is loaded how ever I do have control :mrgreen:


Car's not as much as I expected. Watched the sig, your dog is nicely loaded.
I took the concealed carry class in Utah 3 years ago, it's good till 2011. Haven't carried much but probably should. Today, I need to confront (not with the gun) a roof contractor that took a $5600 deposit then disappeared. Also, occasionally have to do an eviction. Get's a little messy when it's a repo'd drug house, but that's rare.


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

For a "left coast" liberal state, Washington has some pretty darn gun-friendly laws.
We have concealed carry, the requirements to obtain are simply to *not* be a convicted felon, or convicted of domestic violence.

No courses, no individual gun registration.
Fill out one piece of paper, submit to fingerprinting, and if you ain't a criminal, you'll have your concealed pistol permit in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

David, sounds like you need a PP dog  NY is ridiculas when it comes to handgun laws. It is decided county by county, Where I live you actually have to right a letter to explain why you feel you need to carry a handgun, among many other stipulations. Too long and tedious to even try, besides I'd prefer the dog as the big bad deterrent, LOL. He's big, just working on the bad:razz:


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> David, sounds like you need a PP dog  NY is ridiculas when it comes to handgun laws. It is decided county by county, Where I live you actually have to right a letter to explain why you feel you need to carry a handgun, among many other stipulations. Too long and tedious to even try, besides I'd prefer the dog as the big bad deterrent, LOL. He's big, just working on the bad:razz:


That would go over really well. Bring the dog to the door when I post an eviction notice or collect rent. Nobody would dare be late on rent! LOL

Might be useful to have the dog wait in the car but have the window open so he can come out on cue if there is any trouble. However, if we got a bite at THEIR residence, not sure that would look to good in court. But then ... not sure that would be any worse than if I had to use the gun...other than they'd probably be dead. I've always wanted an excuse to take my dog to work. Most of the time I'm going to sales appointments... I'm sure the dog would help close more deals :twisted::mrgreen:.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Just finished reading the article on Obama in "American Rifleman". He's stricter on guns than Clinton. Once again I'm going to have to stock up on ammo and assault rifles before this yahoo gets elected. With a democratic president, congress, senate and eventual supreme court, we're all screwed. Schumer, Boxer, Feinstein and their ilk are probably salivating like crazy right now. When the guns go, so does everything else eventually. Just look at 1940's Germany. Scary.


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Just finished reading the article on Obama in "American Rifleman". He's stricter on guns than Clinton. Once again I'm going to have to stock up on ammo and assault rifles before this yahoo gets elected. With a democratic president, congress, senate and eventual supreme court, we're all screwed. Schumer, Boxer, Feinstein and their ilk are probably salivating like crazy right now. When the guns go, so does everything else eventually. Just look at 1940's Germany. Scary.


Glad a few see the parallels. It is really scary that with all the information available people see things upside down. Most don't care about voting records, associations and if any negative fact is discovered, that's just bad negative campaigning. Even attorneys, elected leaders, judges have no clue about the constitution and the prosperity and freedom we've had because of it through personal responsibility. Socialism has never worked and is not new. Those who caused the economic problems are the ones coming to save us. It is scary. People don't understand how bad it can get. We've seen nothing yet.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Just finished reading the article on Obama in "American Rifleman". He's stricter on guns than Clinton. Once again I'm going to have to stock up on ammo and assault rifles before this yahoo gets elected. With a democratic president, congress, senate and eventual supreme court, we're all screwed. Schumer, Boxer, Feinstein and their ilk are probably salivating like crazy right now. When the guns go, so does everything else eventually. Just look at 1940's Germany. Scary.


 I hope you haven't filled in your Y2K bunker :lol:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Nope. Just gotta clear out the cobwebs and sell the junk stored there on e-bay. The airtight canisters are still serviceable.


----------



## Lee Robinson (Jun 22, 2009)

Obama has spent more than all of the presidents combined...and did it in less than 6 months.


----------

